# Question about the Natural minor scale G aeolian mode



## QuintinPenola

Hello all, I have a song I wrote that has a not one minor chord, yet it feels in a Minor key. Tonic is G so I was thiking it was in G major. Futher anyalsis leads me to belive if I were to score it (not intending to do, its a Rock&roll song) I would have to use the Key signiture of Bb or G minor. The only problem is I never play a G minor chord a play G major in its place. What would you call this? and is there a way in classical theory(I know its rock) to explain the G chord?. The chords are G////A////F////B/// for the verses, C///Bb// for the pre-chorus and G//D//F//C//Eb//Bb//F////.


----------



## QuintinPenola

Thought I'd give an update on this song. So far I can not establish a key for the song. I had iy in the Aeolian mode but that would not work becaise the in that mode I is i and the ii is dimished I play a major. I hope some one can point me in the direction to the right key signiture? here a link to the progression unfinished.

__
https://soundcloud.com/quintin-penola%2Finfatuated-unfinished-2


----------



## Phil loves classical

you ended progression at :42 with a V I cadence from Bb to Eb major, so the first part was in Eb major not G, although you used an inversion of the Eb with a G at the top. The second part I heard you alternating between an E and Gb major chord up to the minute mark. The main thing is to find the chords at root position and hear for the tonic chord.


----------



## drmdjones

Here's a non-analytical approach, and I have not listened to the recording. Which ever chord feels "home" to you is the tonic, the key. Different sections may have different homes. All the chords may not be in the key, but that does not change the perceived home. 

You probably have some chords borrowed from the parallel minor key, for example, G major feels home but chords from the key of G minor are mixed in. This is a common procedure in Rock music.

I would use the key signature of G major in this example, and use accidentals (sharps, flats, naturals) in the chords not in the key of G major.


----------

